# Meal time tantrums!!!



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Having a struggle with our son over meal times.  Sometimes eats beautifully and other times we have these almighty tantrums and flinging himself about!! He's 13 months.
We were doing good with food before being ill but now he only wants to eat his pouches rather than our food.
I think he is just too lazy to chew, but he can sure eat biscotti biscuit things!!
Don't know where to start from here or back to basics!
Should I just leave it and him not eat.... Torn between offering other things, but then I am creating a selective horror!!!
Any advice, hate watching the tears over food, especially when he loves it xxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

My honest answer is not to stress about it. Illness has given lo the wobbles in the past. Sometimes that's meant defaulting to what he needed and slowly by surely normality resumes. He's still very young.

I would put out a little of what we ate (at same time as him), with what he's asking for. Don't fuss and he won't. 

If you think his diet is unhealthy then pick one meal and offer your choice & if that's all there is eg lunch was good for to try new stuff as if he didn't eat much then he could survive on a yoghurt and a banana till dinner time.
Good luck x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks gertie.  I kinda wasn't dh was going for he needs to eat......! Not on the same page.  So we will be by tonight.  He generally eats a good and balanced diet generally, just won't progress very well onto normal food so to speak.
Maybe it's his teeth and he's lazy with chewing if not what he wants.
He has some meat on his bones so he won't starve!!
Everyone has opinions on where he should be at..... Just when we get sleeping sorted, next thing comes along lol!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

when we moved from having a morning nap to a huge afternoon nap, i have noticed sometimes spot is very tired at lunchtime and needs extra help with food, but at teatime when he is well rested he is game to try things and will have the energy and patience to sit with finger food. so i would say give easy ready meal food at lunchtime so he knows what he's getting and it is easy to spoon in, and leave the introducing new tastes or tricky chewing to teatime when he is rested. And don't leave his afternoon/evening meal too late, on the same basis as he will get tired and less likely to manage. but it is ok i know lots of completely normal adults who for a while as a child had a narrow range of things they would eat.


----------

